# Food Colouring in Ejuice, is it safe?



## CMMACKEM (17/9/19)

Hi There

I have seen some e-liquid in the market by a well-respected juice maker which seems to contain food colouring. Is it safe to vape these liquids?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir (17/9/19)

Not sure why they do this but some of the juice I got from the UK last year was also blue.
As is Binjai Honey Dash. 

I'm a bit reluctant to vape colours so have shelved and or disposed of the colourful juices I've received.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GSM500 (17/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have seen some e-liquid in the market by a well-respected juice maker which seems to contain food colouring. Is it safe to vape these liquids?


This is not food colouring that you would actually use in baking, you can buy colourings from the flavour houses that make the actual flavour concentrates. I would not put it in a juice myself and I find it unnecessary. I'm under the impression that it's been out for a while and I think we would have heard if there were any adverse effects by now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SEAN P (17/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have seen some e-liquid in the market by a well-respected juice maker which seems to contain food colouring. Is it safe to vape these liquids?


As @GSM500 said this is not your normal baking food colouring. If I remember correctly Flavour Art made colouring additives for vape juice a few years ago and from what I remember it was quite expensive. As a juice maker I wouldn’t use any colouring in juice at all and there is a lot of vapers that don’t find it very appealing. Another reason I won’t use it (my own opinion) because it will attract all the teenagers as it’s classified to be “cool” and this is the last thing we need in the vaping industry right now with all the current matters going on. Up until date there has been no reported issues with flavour houses colourings that i know of.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SEAN P (17/9/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Not sure why they do this but some of the juice I got from the UK last year was also blue.
> As is Binjai Honey Dash.
> 
> I'm a bit reluctant to vape colours so have shelved and or disposed of the colourful juices I've received.


In the UK colouring in juice is a thing. The guys go crazy for different colour juices there and sell like crazy. I asked a big juice distributor in the UK why 90% of the juice over there has colouring in it and he told me that it helps them drive up sales as everyone there wants a juice thats pink or blue or what ever colour they make.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir (17/9/19)

SEAN P said:


> In the UK colouring in juice is a thing. The guys go crazy for different colour juices there and sell like crazy. I asked a big juice distributor in the UK why 90% of the juice over there has colouring in it and he told me that it helps them drive up sales as everyone there wants a juice thats pink or blue or what ever colour they make.



Yeah. The person who brought me the juice from the UK told me the same thing. He was getting odd looks because his SA vape juice was almost clear in colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/9/19)

Unless I know the exact ingredients of the coloring, I would not touch it with a stick. Finished. I see no reason why anyone would want to color their e-juice. Being or looking "cool" at the expense of one's health = stupid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

